# Spinnangeln Nordsee



## Brady (6. August 2001)

spinnrute und Nordsee passt das zusammen?
Servus!
War neulich an der Nordsee(Halbinsel Butjadingen). Konnte aber aus familiären Gründen(Ärger mit der Frau) nur die Spinnrute mitnehmen. Habe bei verschiedenen Wasserständen und Tages und Nachtzeiten alle möglichen Blinker und Wobbler gefischt ohne den kleinsten Erfolg. Ist es nicht möglich an der Nordseeküste mit der Spinnrute Erfolg zu haben?
Tschau Brady


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. August 2001)

Moin Brady,
da kommt drauf an wo Du fischt. In Holland lohnt sich das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch schon, in Daenemark hast Du selten eine Chance mit Spinnfischen, es sei den von einer Mole, Hafenbecken u.ä. Also wie gesagt der Angelplatz entscheidet ueber den Erfolg. Tiefe gumpen, Becken u.ä laden immer Fische ein.

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (7. August 2001)

Moin Brady,ich kann Marco nur recht geben. Spinnangeln lohnt eigentlich nur wenn du eine Mole hast und die Makrelen da sind. 
Ich habe meine Erfahrungen in Hanstholm und Vorupoer gemacht, wo wir mit dem Blinker Makrelen gefangen haben. Ist aber ein Riesenspass!!!Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Guen (10. August 2001)

Hi ,also bei uns an der Nordseeküste kann man zu bestimmten Zeiten Dorsche spinnen !Ausserdem frage ich mich seit langem ob es sich lohnt auf Meerforellen zu fischen , in den Reusen sind öfter welche drin !Gruss Guen


----------

